# where to get cheap nylon pot scruubers?



## TypeYourTextHere

I am planning on building a DIY sump and am going to use nylon pot scrubbers as the bio media. I have had no luck finding any at the store so far. I have tried Deals and Costco so far. Any ideas where else to look?


----------



## susankat

Got any dollar stores or big lots, they carry them.


----------



## Suzanne

^ good idea.

Also, I hate to suggest it to anyone, but WalMart.


----------



## susankat

Our walmart carries them, but like only 3 in a pack, big lots usually has them in 10 packs for 1.00


----------



## Fish-Hed

Any 99 cent store. Here in New York City you can throw a rock and hit a 99 cent store!


----------



## petiebirdrn

Definitely a dollar store. Good luck!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere

I still have not gotten to check the other stores yet. To bad it's Thanksgiving day. I guess I will have to wait til Friday. I gave up today because it is a royal pain in the *** to drag around a 3 year old and my 39 week pregnant wife. They both move so freaking slow. I guess I shouldn't complain to much because come December 5th I will have a heavy *** car seat to drag around on top of the wife and 3 year old.


----------



## snail

TypeYourTextHere said:


> I still have not gotten to check the other stores yet. To bad it's Thanksgiving day. I guess I will have to wait til Friday. I gave up today because it is a royal pain in the *** to drag around a 3 year old and my 39 week pregnant wife. They both move so freaking slow. I guess I shouldn't complain to much because come December 5th I will have a heavy *** car seat to drag around on top of the wife and 3 year old.


Imagine how your wife feels!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere

Yeah, She doesn't like it much. I always here her from a distance saying "Are you going to wait for me"? And I always reply back with "Why should I wait for you When I can get there, get the item and be back before you can get half way there". She hates that.


----------



## jrman83

Personally, I thimk it's a bad choice. I may not be super familiar with what your looking for, but anything I've ever had like that would not have enough surface area for bacteria to grow on IMO. Bio balls are super cheap and proven...and in all of these years new makers of wet/dry or sump systems still use them. They're proven that nothing beats them.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere

Actually pot scrubbers have almost 4x the surface area per cubic foot that bio balls have Bio Filter Media for Ponds and Koi according to the chart on the preceding link. If you really think about it pretty much any plastic surface will grow BB on it. I have seen people even use drinking straws for media. I am just going for the cheapest possible media ATM. Many others have posted they have used pot scrubbers for decades and had fantastic results with them.


----------



## jrman83

Cool.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere

1ProudWitch said:


> Try spending 1 day being 39 weeks pregnant with a 3 year old and you wouldn't be complaining,you would be appreciating her more and what she is obviously going though during this last week of her pregnancy.


I know. I am just a grumpy person, which make matters worse.


----------



## susankat

It not that he needs to spend the day with her, but as her. Men don't really understand what it feels like carrying all that extra weight around. The pressure it causes on the bladder and such. (giggles)

Ben, I know a lot of fish keepers that use the pot scrubbers as media in sumps and canister filters. There is a lot more area for bacteria than what you think and a very cheap way to go. Also easy to rinse out.


----------



## Summer

I cringe at the thought of being 39 weeks pregnant and having a 3 year old....I was there not too long ago! lol


----------



## TypeYourTextHere

I finally found the pot scrubbers after going to The Dollar Store, Deals, Wal-Mart and finally finding them at Big Lots. They ended up costing me .50 cents a piece, but I figured the longer I spent driving around looking for a better deal the more it would have cost me in gas than it's worth. Anyway, now that finding those is out of the way I can start looking for a pump that wont cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## aerospot

I have recently setup a sump for our 55 gal. I'm curious as to how the pot scrubbers are working for you. I have filter media but the next chamber to hold the bio media is yet empty...


----------



## TypeYourTextHere

At this point I cannot give you an honest answer because I have not had my sump set up long enough to have results. The reason I decided to go with pot scrubbers is they have a ton of surface area for BB to grow on.


----------

